# Kief Hash Glycerin Tincture questions



## Beagle (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been searching and searching, and I don't have time to search anymore. Every recipe I see talks about using buds and sugar leaves.

How much vegetable glycerin do I use per gram of kief/dry ice hash? Target potency is 2 drops for regular effects. 

The plan is to mix the 2 together and throw in a crockpot for 3.5 hours...I just need the correct ratio as to not leave my patient a drooling mess with one drop, and not have to take more than 3 just to feel anything.

Thanks
Beagle


----------



## gioua (Aug 23, 2012)

new user medible extract dosage is .7g-.15g (most bud recipes are .25g) per edible.

so 30 medibles would be 4.5g extract (the oil and tincture part is up to you... really how much do you want to take a time.. say you make a batch of 30 doses you can use 30 eyedroppers worth of oil or tincture (some will evap in cooking )

I generally do 1cup oil to 1 oz of buds (equals about 3-5g extract) 

1 cup of oil (8 oz oil) will make me aprox 200-250 canna capsules I have been using 4 oz containers to store the oil in and generally go thru 10 caps over a 4 hour period.


----------



## Beagle (Aug 23, 2012)

So 3-5g of kief to 1 cup of Vegetable Glycerin is a good place to start?


----------



## gioua (Aug 23, 2012)

Beagle said:


> So 3-5g of kief to 1 cup of Vegetable Glycerin is a good place to start?


yeah I would say that would be about the most I would use I put my stuff in 00 capsules which hold aprox 1ml of fluid so if I take 10 caps (at a time generally lasts me 4-6 hours) but again .15 x5 capsules .750 hash which is about the lowest I will take to get the effects it gives me.. again I have been doing it daily for myself only for 2 years. I have had 1 bad exp and a few that were tolerable but still too much.. after working out the kinks and trying all the recipes that RIU has.. I liked the capsules the most and hell within 2 years of using it for pain I am off all my rx meds for pain..


----------

